# bought a new bail out bag



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

the LBT street fighter bag, it arrived this morning and I'm very impressed. It's a lot of gear for the money. They should include a picture of the interior compartment so you can really appreciate how much is in there to hold down trauma supplies and other goodies. $22 for the bag. I wish I had bought two 

http://lbtinc.com/evolution-street-fighter-bag-black.html

If you're familiar with LBT then you know what they put out on the market, their Evolution line is not made in the USA, but it is made to their specs and standards so it's a great product line for guys like me who don't get to shop with a gov't expense acct lol.


----------

